# Halloween Goats!



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I just had to share these photo's I got from a friend in PA who got some of my kids from last season...lets just say she loves and spoils them rotten, just the way it should be!
Well needless to say after getting a taste of these goats she is now hooked and getting more of my kids this Spring... LOL They do that to you don't they... :roll: 
So here is the pictures she just sent me... I laughed so hard when I first opened them! LOL








This is Kissee as a Witch, but she decided she wanted to be a princess like her true self so...









Princess Kissee









And Tomahawk is a fierce Pirate!

I thought they were so cute and needed to be shared!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is so cute! You can tell they're loved!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

c-u-t-e ! i like the pirate the best but theyre all really adorable,


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Cute! Love the costumes.. the pirate one looks killer :shades:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How cute is that!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is ADORABLE! I wonder how many of mine would let me get away with that!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWW.... How cute!!!

And BTW, those kids are VERY pretty! I LOVE their coloring! Sundgau's and Buckskins are definitely my two favs for the Nigis! Is she taking them trick-or-treating too :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so neat looking ........really cute.............


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am glad you enjoyed the pics... I just had to share them with you all. I got such a kick out of them. She has two more of my kids but apparently they weren't playing her game... lol

She (their owner) is always sending me neat little pics like this. I love it. They are truly loved that is for sure! Her first kids and she already wants more, says they are the sweetest goats she has ever known, Didn't know goats were this great. Got 4 last season (1 doe & 3 wethers) and just reserved 6 more (3 does & 3 wethers) that is how bad the goat bug has bit her. :slapfloor: 

Yeah the pirate is great! But Kissee looks pretty sweet as a princess...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are so cute!! Thanks for sharing them :hug:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is just too adorable!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Adorable!!

Tomahawk is even saying, "arggg!"


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:slapfloor: He does look like he is saying arggg!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor:


----------

